# Immer Proxy verwenden



## geforceeee (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit, immer über einen Proxy Seiten aufzurufen. Das bedeutet, dass ich nicht immer auf irgendwelche Seiten gehen möchte, um dann dort die URL einzugeben. Es soll automatisch eine Verbindung über einen Proxy hergestellt werden, wenn ich beispielsweise in meine Adressleiste www.google.de eingebe. Außerdem soll kein Werbebanner erscheinen.

Kennt da jemand eine Möglichkeit? Welche Einstellungen muss ich wo vornehmen und welchen Proxy soll ich verwenden?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Raz3r (30. Juni 2010)

Cyberghost VPN kannste da nutzen. Ist kostenlos gegen Bezahlung haste dann Premium.

SimonTools CyberGhost VPN 2010 | Anonym surfen - Jetzt kostenlos herunterladen und nutzen


----------



## geforceeee (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Tipp. Der Haken an der Geschichte ist nur, dass man dennoch nicht anonym ist, da die Firma in Deutschland sitzt. In den AGB steht, dass auch sie sechs Monate alle Daten sammeln. 

Kennt jemand eine Software, die wirklich anonym (ja, ich weiß...wirklich anonym ist man nie) macht. Vielleicht Server aus den USA??

Hat jemand einen Tipp? 

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee

PS.: Sonst kaufe ich mir die Premium Edition von CyberGhost...


----------



## Raz3r (1. Juli 2010)

Mit CyberGhost VPN biste anonym (klar MÜSSEN die Daten rausgeben wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist aber die haben geschrieben das, dass noch nie der Fall war), ich weiß ja nicht was du machen willst.
Aber um normal auf Seiten zu surfen ist das doch kein Thema.

Ansonsten gibts doch auch Proxy-Dienste im Ausland.
Die sind aber meistens nicht kostenlos.

Kannst ja mal googlen.


----------



## Hatuja (1. Juli 2010)

Du kannst über die Internetoptionen (irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung zu finden ) -> "Verbindungen" -> "LAN Einstellungen" dann unten den Haken für den Proxyserver setzten und dann einen Proxyserver eintragen. Das funktioniert dann für alle Programme, die die Interneteinstellungen von Windows verwenden, wie den Internet Explorer.

Andere Browser bieten die Funktion natürlich auch, dass muss dann aber meist im Browser Direkt eingetragen werden. In den Einstellungen oft in den Verbindungs oder Netzwerkeinstellungen zu finden. (Könnte es dir nur für Opera genauer erklären)

Im Internet finden man freie Proxyserver im Ausland, über die man "anonymer" surfen kann, die Geschwindigkeit ist aber meistens nicht immer der Bringer.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juli 2010)

Das was du brauchst ist ne VPN, da kannst du dir z.B. OpenVPN oder PPTP als Client und Ivacy als Anbieter anschauen.


----------



## jameshowlett (2. Juli 2010)

cyberghost is eins der schnellsten und besten anbieter.
und warum behauptet ihr alle immer sie würden loggen.
googlt doch einfach mal 


100% Anonym?? - Off-Topic - SAD User-Forum

Anzahl der Anfragen an CyberGhost VPN - Allgemeine Diskussion - SAD User-Forum

CyberGhost VPN löscht Vorratsdaten | CyberGhost VPN


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Jo, ich sag auch, dass ich ne Heizöltanke hab, da könnt ihr ja euren Diesel betanken, merkt ja keiner, währenddessen ruf ich schon mal beim Zoll an, damit da ne Kontrolle machen. Ich sag dem Kunden einfach, dass das absolut sicher ist. 

Von priopriärer Software im Bereich der Anonymität halte ich generell nichts.


----------



## geforceeee (2. Juli 2010)

Ok, danke für eure Tipps!

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nur einen Proxy benutzt, kannst du z.B. auch den Proxy von T-Online benutzen. Aber anonym bist du dadurch nicht.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (20. Juli 2010)

Miete dir nen root-server und lass ihn als proxy laufen. 
so hast du maxspeed und bist trotzdem anonym.


----------

